# [SOLVED] Cannot get a wireless WEP connection.

## cfgauss

I just got a new Netgear WGR614 router to replace my ailing Belkin and now WEP won't work with the very same configuration file. (I realize that wpa_supplicant is better but I couldn't get that to work either.)

In /etc/conf.d/net the syntax key_foo-bar="ABCDEFABCD" where ABCDEFABCD is the ten-digit hex key and foo-bar is the ESSID in the Netgear (which is set to Automatic Encryption Type and 64-bit Encryption Strength) generates a command not found at that line and then Failed to configure wireless for wlan0 while the syntax key_wlan0="ABCDEFABCD" does not result in command not found but does produce Failed to configure wireless for wlan0.

It connects fine with WEP disabled and the other half of the dual-boot laptop, Windows XP, has no problems connecting with WEP enabled.

Any debugging hints would be gratefully received.

[SOLVED] If the SSID is foo-bar then the syntax key_foo_bar="ABCDEFABCD" must be used. I.e. hyphens must be changed to underlines. [/SOLVED]Last edited by cfgauss on Sat Jun 26, 2010 7:00 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## psdasilva

I use a script I wrote, not the "native" one.

So, I may (perhaps) help debugging the situation only.

Proceed as follows:

(Issue these commands manually, not in a script.

Sometimes a delay is needed between 2 commands.)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Kill your net service (/init.d/<service name> stop)
> 
> Check if your wireless module is loaded
> ...

 

Your conection shoul be working by now.

----------

## cfgauss

 *psdasilva wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Kill your net service (/init.d/<service name> stop)
> ...

 

Yes, thanks. This works. Since I use static IPs, after using iwconfig I used ifconfig to set the IP, broadcast address, and netmask and route to add the default gateway.

But all this information is in /etc/conf.d/net. Why don't /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 and /etc/conf.d/net "do the right thing?"

----------

## psdasilva

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> But all this information is in /etc/conf.d/net. Why don't /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 and /etc/conf.d/net "do the right thing?"
> 
> 

 

I don't know. I have wpa2 hidden connections and I use a script for that.

I also have a netbook with kubuntu and knewtwork and network managers do not connect!

You may give wicd a try. I tried it with kubuntu and gentoo and it worked fine. I prefer a init script however.

----------

